# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 8/1/21



## jd56 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hopefully this isn't a duplicate post. As I asked GOLDENGREEK to start as I have poor reception.
But, I got wifi now.

So let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 1, 2021)

I went back to a more traditional style with my 1969 Typhoon. I added a yellow band 2 speed ,rear rack, headlight and new tires. I picked up a few Stingrays recently so no more high rise bars for this one, for now.


----------



## JO BO (Aug 1, 2021)

xxx


----------



## tech549 (Aug 1, 2021)

actually picked these up a few weeks ago,just got back from vacation,got them assembled
my first schwinn,now i know what all the fuss is about,this bike rides great,and a 47 hex tube .


----------



## JO BO (Aug 1, 2021)

JO BO said:


> 1913
> 
> View attachment 1455616


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 1, 2021)

$1.00 Alemite gun at the local flea market this morning…


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 1, 2021)

I’m on a trip from Texas to Connecticut to visit my parents. I’m picking up all the items I left here and stuff that I had them pick up for me over the years. Expect a huge post in a few weeks. I picked up this 1896 New Haven Bicycle Works “THE ELM CITY” from a Cabe member while I was here. Being from New Haven it’s is a grail bike for me.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 1, 2021)

I picked this up at an auction yesterday. It looks like it's going to be a good runner but the clutch is stuck for the moment


----------



## John G04 (Aug 1, 2021)

Picking this up shortly! Ebay snag


----------



## Sven (Aug 1, 2021)

I kid you all not...I just got back from the dump with these treasures.  I don't know why someone would discard this plano tackle box full of unboxed lures and assorted goodies. 
Maybe a pissed off wife ??? 







And this sign..the lights don't  work. I'll try to repair. if I can't,  I'll just return it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2021)

I just spent more on assorted Schwinn thread axle nuts than I used to pay for complete wheels. bought a B-6 with a drum brake a few weeks back. on the stroll back to the truck my nuts fell off and I did not know it. 🚑 

the WALD reflector is NOS and only 12 bucks so I bought 2. guy must have had a bunch of them. my 1950 Schwinn Traveler needs one, plus they are cool.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 1, 2021)

Picked up this Schwinn Cantilever bike, I was told it's a '52, but haven't investigated it much. Just been busy getting the bike building finished up.
Scored it from Cabe member @Josie 2 Shrimps. Super cool dude!!
It's a great rider! Rides awesome-

























Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## iceman (Aug 1, 2021)

PickEd up a Pinarello Stelveo.  1997 in very good condition, in my size hard to find.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2021)

I just bought this a minute ago. printers block with a Phantom. seller has a BUNCH of bike related blocks.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?ite...sid=p2046732.m570.l1313&_nkw=bicycle&_sacat=0. link is for bike items, he has more.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 1, 2021)

A new Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster.


----------



## stoney (Aug 1, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I just bought this a minute ago. printers block with a Phantom. seller has a BUNCH of bike related blocks.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?ite...sid=p2046732.m570.l1313&_nkw=bicycle&_sacat=0. link is for bike items, he has more.
> 
> View attachment 1455737



I just looked through his Ebay listings. He has many cool printer blocks for bicycle, especially the ones with lights.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2021)

stoney said:


> I just looked through his Ebay listings. He has many cool printer blocks for bicycle, especially the ones with lights.



everybody who sees this should take a look. these things are cool.


----------



## JO BO (Aug 1, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Gstar1991 (Aug 1, 2021)

Any ideas on this?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 1, 2021)

Picked up a couple old Frames … hope someone can identify them .. the one has trumpet fit up … Cool plain Jane Dayton but has nice blackout hubs and hoops are super straight … Nice weekend 

Bob


----------



## stezell (Aug 1, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Picked up a couple old Frames … hope someone can identify them .. the one has trumpet fit up … Cool plain Jane Dayton but has nice blackout hubs and hoops are super straight … Nice weekend
> 
> Bob
> 
> ...



Like the color combo Bob!


----------



## JO BO (Aug 1, 2021)

My spare motor finally arrived for my 1907 Kiblinger high wheeler so it’s on to the next step in the restoration process.


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 1, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> bought a B-6 with a drum brake a few weeks back. on the stroll back to the truck my nuts fell off and I did not know it. 🚑





49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm thinking I'd notice if something like that happened to me. Just sayin'............


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 1, 2021)

Not too late... Afternoon drive to pick up this 1948 20” Schwinn. Possible pig second pig bike for me or maybe I’ll keep this one a cruiser. Probably gonna get repainted. But long term project, too many others in front of it..


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 1, 2021)

Gstar1991 said:


> Any ideas on this?View attachment 1455890



Look up a Montgomery Wards Stratostreak.  Almost the exact same bike, including the cool faux exhaust pipe under the seat.  Stratostreaks could be ordered through the Wards catalogs.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 1, 2021)

Saw the Phantom print block from the earlier post and searched the link and found a Delta block I didn’t have , to go with the display


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 1, 2021)

April '64 StingRay Deluxe, June '66 StingRay Deluxe 2 speed, '79 Tornado.....


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 1, 2021)

1972


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 1, 2021)

Some swap purchases packed for shipment.  Reveal pictures in the future.  A huge thanks to Rudy and Chris L for assistance.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 1, 2021)

Picked up this 1951 Chevrolet Carryall panel truck this week. Runs and drives great. Should make a great bike hauler.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 2, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> Saw the Phantom print block from the earlier post and searched the link and found a Delta block I didn’t have , to go with the display
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1456143




I was wondering if one of the people with the Delta display rack would see my post. probably more than one here. there was a couple cool ones with lights on them.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 5, 2021)

I meant to post these last Sunday but forgot. I picked up this 90s GT Timberline to fix up. I had one like it in college that was my main transportation. The plan is to update it with modern parts and ride the wheels off of it. I gave my original one to a friend when I was living in Montana.

You gotta love the massively long stem on this thing.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 5, 2021)

Also this TOC project. I don’t know anything about it really. Make unknown, no badge, ND blackout hubs in steel clad rims. I’d like to make this a rider with an internal shift hub.


----------

